# Anyone storing pictures on external hard drive?



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

We are still snowed in here. Ice.....roads not clear and we're not equiped for it in this part of the state. So to avoid 'Cabin Fever' the internet shopping bug has hit. I have been using a Canon 20D my Dh bought for me about 6 years ago (he keeps trying to get me to upgrade the body...I had learning new gagets) and I can still use my old lenses from my Cannon Elan 7 SLR although it takes some work, I do have Digital ones also. My problem is my files are huge!!! I really need to have a dedicated external hard drive to store the photos. Anyone storing and what are you using or recomment? Thanks


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> We are still snowed in here. Ice.....roads not clear and we're not equiped for it in this part of the state. So to avoid 'Cabin Fever' the internet shopping bug has hit. I have been using a Canon 20D my Dh bought for me about 6 years ago (he keeps trying to get me to upgrade the body...I had learning new gagets) and I can still use my old lenses from my Cannon Elan 7 SLR although it takes some work, I do have Digital ones also. My problem is my files are huge!!! I really need to have a dedicated external hard drive to store the photos. Anyone storing and what are you using or recomment? Thanks


Nah, on a 20D, your files are still LITTLE! My 7D shoots 18MP files, and I only shoot RAW. THOSE are big files!:biggrin1:

I have a one terrabyte internal HD, and two WD "My Book" Terrabyte external HD's. I have a program that automatically backs up all my data nightly, right after the antivirus software runs. I back up to one of the external drives for a month, then swap it out for the other one for the next month. The one that is not is use is stored off-site at my office.

I also have a 1T Passport external HD which I use with my laptop. It's TINY, and holds all my data. I back that one up manually as needed.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Karen, For the laptop I am using these files are big! You have the camera my DH keeps telling me I NEED. Seems he thinks I don't have enough hobbies. The only reason I finally stopped us my G3 was nothing supports it anymore and my DH got tired of the whole thing and gave me this one and its a retired laptop mosty use to hook in to their server. He just got a new one and ask if I like it no the touch pad is terrible and there are all these pop up things its like a kids movie with 3D. Dreading the day I have to get a new one, my adult daughter laughs she is on her 5th since I moved here. You have to understand I lived in India back in the 80's and 90's when you could not bring certain Items in without paying a hugh tax. So my first laptop had a key board in Hebrew because it was easier to bring it from there LOL. Geting back to the external hard drive the one you use for your lap top is more like it. Is it easy to use? Do you know if I could use it with xp professional? I am going to try to look it up. How do you like your Camera and I know the quality is probably really good when you blow up photos are their must have features I really need? My wedding pictures were done in raw format, I don't know why she did them that way but they are awesome.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Karen, For the laptop I am using these files are big! You have the camera my DH keeps telling me I NEED. Seems he thinks I don't have enough hobbies. The only reason I finally stopped us my G3 was nothing supports it anymore and my DH got tired of the whole thing and gave me this one and its a retired laptop mosty use to hook in to their server. He just got a new one and ask if I like it no the touch pad is terrible and there are all these pop up things its like a kids movie with 3D. Dreading the day I have to get a new one, my adult daughter laughs she is on her 5th since I moved here. You have to understand I lived in India back in the 80's and 90's when you could not bring certain Items in without paying a hugh tax. So my first laptop had a key board in Hebrew because it was easier to bring it from there LOL. Geting back to the external hard drive the one you use for your lap top is more like it. Is it easy to use? Do you know if I could use it with xp professional? I am going to try to look it up. How do you like your Camera and I know the quality is probably really good when you blow up photos are their must have features I really need? My wedding pictures were done in raw format, I don't know why she did them that way but they are awesome.


Well, I do understand what you mean about not liking to change computers (or CELL PHONES!!!) but I do like to upgrade my camera bodies, and I always upgrade PS with each generation. Unfortunately, that, to some extent, drives my need to upgrade computers too, though when I do, I try to think ahead, and get the most powerful machine I can so it lasts me as long as possible.

The Passport runs directly off a USB connection, and it will work on any computer with a USB port. It's just a hard drive, so it really doesn't matter what operating system you are using. The WD My Books are also USB, but they require their own power source as well, so there is one extra wire... Not a big deal, really. The biggest difference is that you pay for portability. The My Books cost about $79 each, and the Passport is about $125 for the same size drive.

As far as upgrading from the 20D is concerned, if I were you, I would NOT move to the 7D, I'd suggest getting a 50D if you can find one. The 50D is an AWESOME camera, as far as I'm concerned, the best XXD that Canon has made. I had no intention of buying the 7D until my husband dropped and broke my 50D.:hurt: I do like the 7D, and I'm starting to get the hang of it, but there is would be a relatively steep learning curve from where you are now.

I KNOW you can EASILY slip from a 20D to a 50D because that's what I did. The controls are very similar, but the IQ is much, MUCH better, and the noise at high ISO's is controlled much better too. When my husband broke the 50D, I had to go back to shooting the 20D while I was deciding what to do. I found the screen on the 20D to be SO small, after getting used to the 50D that it felt almost useless.

Or you could go with the 60D... it's going for about the same price as the 50D's, even though the 50D is discontinued. The 60D is plastic, but I got to handle a friend's on a recent trip, and it has a pretty solid feel. It also has an articulated viewfinder, which she liked a lot... I don't think I'd use it much. Both the the 60D and the 7D shoot HD video if you're into that... I like a camera to be a camera. I don't need it to be a video camera or a cell phone, thank you. But ALL the new models of ALL the camera brands are coming with video these days, so I guess Canon had to do it too.

Oh, and any lenses that fit on your 20D will still fit any other XXD or the 7D.

As far as shooting RAW is concerned, since a camera can't "see" the same amount of dynamic range that a human eye can, it is easy for a scene to either have the highlights blown out or the shadows blocked up. Shooting RAW gives you the opportunity to recover information in these areas that you couldn't if you let the camera's middle-of-the-road algorithms make decisions for you. It does mean some extra processing, though. One you've shot a sky that looks "bald" as a JPG, and seen the detail that is actually there in a RAW file, you're a convert forever.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Karen, Thank you so much!!!! And the tips about the 7D vs the 50D, I am not interested in the video either. I think I will end up with the pass port. The only thing I miss about working is tech support!!! I am the unashamed queen of the bribe. I use to offer Indian dinner at my house for...yes, at one time I had the best tech support. Thanks so much I appreciate your experience.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I also use "My Book" for auto nightly backups - but I do love the small 'passports' as they are so easy and you can take them anywhere to show others pictures and they hold so much!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I ordered the Passport last night on line...I did free shipping so it will be at least a week before I get it. I also ordered more memory, I can't use some parts of my programs because of lack of memory. This computer does not have much it was being used as a traveling one as they could hook in to the office server it wasn't needed. So I will have maxed out and hopeful will not have to deal with getting use to a new one. Thanks!

Karen, Looked at the 50D on line awesome there are some out there. Finding a body only might be a bit harder I don't need anymore lenses at this time. I will hint at DH for my birthday. This will make him breath a little. I keep hammering him for a puppy, I don't really want one at this time, I have enough on my hands. I just am getting him comfortable with the $$$ when its time.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Karen, Looked at the 50D on line awesome there are some out there. Finding a body only might be a bit harder I don't need anymore lenses at this time. I will hint at DH for my birthday. This will make him breath a little. I keep hammering him for a puppy, I don't really want one at this time, I have enough on my hands. I just am getting him comfortable with the $$$ when its time.


ound:ound:ound: You're a riot!

You'll love the 50D if you get it. Check E-bay too, just make sure you're bidding on a NEW one. You can also contact Canon. You can buy refurbished cameras from them. That might be a bit cheaper, and I'm SURE you can get one without the lens. I agree with you... I'd never put money toward a kit lens if I could avoid it!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I have a friend in NY and we "back up" each others so there is a copy away from our homes as well.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mintchip said:


> I have a friend in NY and we "back up" each others so there is a copy away from our homes as well.


Yeah, you're really not safe if your backup is in the same building as your main drive. I change about once month, so I can't lose more than a months worth of files. If I hac ea big shoot, like coming home from a major trip, I'll back up to the off-site drive right away, just to avoid the chance of losing a large amount of work.

I also keep my favorite photos on Zenfolio, but that's just jpg's, and a max 8mp file size, so it' not a TRUE back-up.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

If it is important keep the org. compactflash in the box at the bank. It use to be you could get 2gb and 3gb ones now it seems I am only finding 4gb and up. Hopefully when I get the memory upgrade it they will all load faster. I am hopeless. Whats worse I have about 20 file boxes of negatives from film up stairs in what should be a second guest room. I keep saying someday.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> If it is important keep the org. compactflash in the box at the bank. It use to be you could get 2gb and 3gb ones now it seems I am only finding 4gb and up. Hopefully when I get the memory upgrade it they will all load faster. I am hopeless. Whats worse I have about 20 file boxes of negatives from film up stairs in what should be a second guest room. I keep saying someday.


The problem is that for the amount of space on a CF (or SD) card, it really isn't a very economical way of storing files. Besides which, that doesn't help with already processed files, nor does it maintain a file hierarchy. Putting CF card after CF card into your reader to find the right one is a slow painful process as opposed to just plugging in a single drive, then going into Bridge (or LR) to find your file.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Karen, Thats why I ask for advice. I know I have a problem!!!! Finally trying to deal with it. I do have most all of my files for the last 5 yrs on my hard drive the ones in the box are in case of the unthinkable. I am running out of space on my hard drive!!!! Yes, I am going to increase my hard drive space I have room for more just not yet. I have had to push myself to do something, as this is one of my least favorite things


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

If you're someone who learns well from books, this is the "bible" of digital asset Management for photographers.

The DAM Book: Digital Asset Management for Photographers by Peter Krogh (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't do everything just the way he suggests, but he makes you think through why you should do certain things and how to go about them.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh noooo I love books ref. type books, the kind you can go back to over and over. I moved form the west coast to the east with 45 boxes!!! This after parting with some. I love used book stores and I should buy stock in Amazon. Thanks now I have to see if I can order this:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Oh noooo I love books ref. type books, the kind you can go back to over and over. I moved form the west coast to the east with 45 boxes!!! This after parting with some. I love used book stores and I should buy stock in Amazon. Thanks now I have to see if I can order this:biggrin1:


They ahve it new AND used on Amazon.:biggrin1:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

You must know I have all ready been there ordered the updated version and looked inside thanks.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Sometimes the best layed plans go south. I have installed new memory, works great no problems. So I am thinking the external hard drive should come and I will transfer my photos to that and free up my hard drive on my computer. I ordered a passport by western digital. So yesterday DH brings home my new hard drive only its a Go flex, I was thinking...hummm I thought I ordered something different. So I told DH I thought they sent the wrong one...he says no I canceled that one and order this one because my tech support said it is better. #$##$# TECH SUPPORT most of these guys speak 'machine language' as their first language. So I install it...went to web site no help there...called DAVID in tech support, was not helpful with my problem, although I should have ask him the weather report for New Delhi. So now I'm off to the local bookstore for 'The Dam Book' as Amazon has not shipped.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Are you having trouble seeing the external hard drive on your computer? Or you just don't know how to get the files over there?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I can see the external hard drive it is E. I think it backed up my files or maybe not it has preloaded software. I did not set up the auto back up and "David" could not get past the fact that I did not want that feature, he told me this is why people have external hard drives too back up. I have the photos in monthly order in books and it could be a problem with that program it is an HP for one of my printers and when I loaded it it blocked all Paths to other HP printers (nightmare as one of those is only for text.) I use to have a plug and play for mac only storage with a card reader and from the box you could look at the stored photos my daughter has it now she has a mac, you could use the card or your computer but you did not need the computer to store. I'm taking to Yogi to class. He is in a class this time with 5 dogs these dogs are very passive and easy going. He has not been out and about for 2 weeks!!!!!!!I hope he doesn't tire me out with bad manners.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HAve fun at class!

You should be able to look on your e drive and see if everything is copied over. If not, just click on the folders you want copied (probably on the C drive?), then go to the top and click:

File
copy

then click on the E drive, go to the top and click:

File
Paste

You can also do the same by dragging and dropping folders from one drive to the other. When you are going from one drive to the other it SHOULD copy rather than move the files. YOu can set up a small dummy folder to test it on first if you're worried about it.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Karen, Thank you. You're brilliant!!!! The reason I could not see anything on the E drive was because nothing was there. Once I did the dummy folder it all fell into place. Really simple. I have freed up some space on my hard drive after installing the hard drive I only had 192 MB left. That was close. Yogi did well in class only barked once and that dog was in the next class. He did not do well on the 5min down he state up at 3 mins. It was at the end of class so he was tired. Its hard on him doing figure eights around two dogs. He hasn't been around this many dogs since the CGC class and the dogs in this class are so focused. In the beginner classes and the CGC class some of the owners needed to focus.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

NOW if I could only figure out how to do the things I want on my new Mac!!!
When I'm moving things around, I often set up a "dummy" file to practice on so that if I make a mistake, it's not a big deal. I feel MUCH better when I fully understand where things are going and how. That's one of the problems with the Mac... I don't understand the file structure yet, so I don't trust it.

Glad to hear Yogi's class went well. We had a private lesson yesterday to brush up on Rally stuff for our trial this weekend. (we're showing Sat. and Sun. so keep your fingers crossed for us!) He was really good on the course, and we also worked on some stand-stays... one of our sticking points, even though they aren't required at our level.

We also worked on call fronts. In APDT, the call front in RL1 is a bonus sign, so if you blow it, it's not the end of the world. But since the top 5 places are often won or lost in those bonus points, it is nice to get as many points from them as possible. When the bonus has been call front, we often have a problem because he's so anxious to get to me that he comes barreling down and slams into me before he sits. We were able to ALMOST get him not to touch me by calling "front", and then IMMEDIATELY saying "SIT!!!" to remind him to sit rather than leap.<g> It's still a work in progress.

Today at our drop-in obedience class, he was pretty good, but that's always harder because so many people drop food on the floor. With little dogs, it's SO hard to keep those noses up when the floor is covered with goodies. So I wouldn't have called his heel work TERRIBLE, but there was room for improvement. Still, it's great distraction training. He was AWESOME for the figure 8... both for his turn doing it, and what's often harder for him, being the post and not bothering with the other dog. The long sit and down are harder, though your group must be more advanced than mine if you guys are doing a 5 minute down. We do the one minute sit and 3 minute down required for Novice. He's doing pretty well at the 3 minute down as long as I don't get too far away from him, but I have a REALLY hard time keeping him sitting for the long sit. He wants to lie down, and he often goes down so quickly that I can't catch him until he's already down. Today I was pleased with both of us, because he STARTED to go down, and I was able to just say "eh!" and he self-corected. That was HUGE.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

We had Mac's for years. I still have the G3 it is still good for text. We had them as my daughter who was an art major, went to k3 three times, just could not get the hang of a pc, turned out macs are best for any kind of art. You'll get the hang of it.

I will keep my fingers crossed for you and Kodi. I am sure you will do well. Misty who is small and has the slightly longer nose always has it to the ground, inside of her is a fat girl wanting to get out. Yogi has advanced quickly in obedience, no matter how well he does the excercises he has a bigger problem and that is his reactivity. He is sooo stressed by many dogs and it will take a long time before he can go to a show, as we will have to keep working on this. The trainer says it would bore him to be kept back and the only way he is going to improve is doing this around many different dogs plus he focuses on working when learning new things. I

My fingers are already crossed, I hope you have a great time, I know you'll both do well, but I wish you have luck also.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, Robbie! 

Are their informal matches you can take Yogi to, where you can perform at his level but still stay closer too him for support on the long sits and downs?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

krandall said:


> *NOW if I could only figure out how to do the things I want on my new Mac!!!*
> When I'm moving things around, I often set up a "dummy" file to practice on so that if I make a mistake, it's not a big deal. I feel MUCH better when I fully understand where things are going and how. That's one of the problems with the Mac... I don't understand the file structure yet, so I don't trust it.
> 
> Glad to hear Yogi's class went well. We had a private lesson yesterday to brush up on Rally stuff for our trial this weekend. (we're showing Sat. and Sun. so keep your fingers crossed for us!) He was really good on the course, and we also worked on some stand-stays... one of our sticking points, even though they aren't required at our level.
> ...


If you have a new MAC you can sign up for one-one classes and they will teach you how to do anything on your MAC.:whoo:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mintchip said:


> If you have a new MAC you can sign up for one-one classes and they will teach you how to do anything on your MAC.:whoo:


Yes, I did sign up for one to one, but haven't had a chance to use it yet. I'm still getting software loaded and the weather has been so awful that I haven't had time to get over to the store. And tomorrow we're getting yet ANOTHER snow storm!

Tonight we installed Parallels and Windows so that I can use PSCS without buying a whole new license and also so I can use my software that doesn't have a Mac version. (like Pro Show Gold)


----------



## mlmblonde (Jan 29, 2011)

Portable hard drives are relatively inexpensive these days....however, unless you have an old pc with a small hard drive, the new ones hold an awful lot.

If you're shopping for a new PC, I would highly recommend a mac, it's very intuative and easy to do, you could get a Mac router, and back up system and it doubles as a hard drive as well. 

It wouldn't hurt to store the photos and keep a back up if they are important to you.

Diane


----------

